# impossible de booter sans la clé



## oraksw (14 Janvier 2016)

bousoir; je viens poster mon problème chez vous car je n'ai trouver pas de réponse ailleurs,

j'ai un laptop asus i3 4G de tram avec deux cartes graphics une intel HD 3000 ET NVIDIA  1G 
j'ai formater mon DD en guid en créant deux partitions sue la premiers j'ai installer el capitan sur la seconde windows 8 , voyant que el capitan pose bcp de probleme surtout CG j'ai opter pour yosemite a ça place j'ai suprime el capitan et j'ai installe yosemite une image prette pour pc avec clover ,
je n'arrive pas a booter sans la cle . que dois-je faire pour m'en passer de la cle ? merci


----------



## polyzargone (15 Janvier 2016)

oraksw a dit:


> j'ai installe yosemite une image prette pour pc avec clover



Tu veux dire une distribution genre Yosemite Zone ou iAtkos ? Je te déconseille d'utiliser ce genre de trucs. C'est le meilleur moyen de ne rien comprendre à ce que tu fais et surtout, de ne rien apprendre d'utile et indispensable si veux te faire un Hackintosh… Surtout un portable.

Pour créer ta clé, je te conseille ce tuto et pour apprendre, ce forum.



oraksw a dit:


> je n'arrive pas a booter sans la cle . que dois-je faire pour m'en passer de la cle ?



Tu dois installer un bootloader… Clover en fait .

PS : Pour la CG, que tu installes El Capitan ou n'importe quelle autre version, le problème sera toujours le même : ton Asus doit très certainement être équipé de la technologie Optimus (IGPU Intel + CG NVIDIA) et elle n'est pas supportée *du tout* sur OS X. La seule solution, c'est de désactiver la CG NVIDIA. Soit dans le bios, soit de manière logicielle.

Et ça, aucune distribution ne le fera pour toi .


----------



## HalfTeh23 (16 Janvier 2016)

polyzargone a dit:


> PS : Pour la CG, que tu installes El Capitan ou n'importe quelle autre version, le problème sera toujours le même : ton Asus doit très certainement être équipé de la technologie Optimus (IGPU Intel + CG NVIDIA) et elle n'est pas supportée *du tout* sur OS X. La seule solution, c'est de désactiver la CG NVIDIA. Soit dans le bios, soit de manière logicielle.
> 
> Et ça, aucune distribution ne le fera pour toi .


A vrai dire, si, Hackintosh Zone peut désactivé la carte NVIDIA sans DSDT ou autre. Il suffit juste de sélectionné "Move NVIDIA extension" à l'installation et c'est bon. Enfin, il me semble que tu peut aussi le faire en single user mode.
Mais j'avais déjà essayer (pour ma part) d'utiliser Yosemite du Mac App Store et Unibeast, l'installeur ne voulais même pas booté. (alors qu'avec Yosemite Zone, ça bootais sans aucun bootflag)
Mais je suis d'accord, une distro Hackintosh, c'est bien gentil, ça te permet d'avoir un hackintosh, mais c'est pour les flemmard, je veut dire t'apprend rien du tout, et si un jour les distro disparaisse ou devienne payante (comme iAtkos qui, après Mountain Lion, à décidé de faire payer iAtkos..) bah tu serais un peu dans le caca.
Alors je pense que si il a du matos spécial, genre Optimus, cpu AMD ou autre, une distro peut-être la solution, mais voila quoi. C'est ce que j'ai été obligé de faire avec mon Acer, puisque bien évidemment, je voulais un portable pour faire un hackintosh, mais j'ai pas fait attention au Optimus, et bien évidemment, aucune option dans le BIOS...
(J'ai dit ce que j'avais à dire, au revoir xD)


----------



## polyzargone (16 Janvier 2016)

@Pandicorn

Distro ou pas, ce n'est pas jouable à terme, c'est juste une solution temporaire. En plus, déplacer les kexts NVIDIA, ça n'active pas nécessairement le GPU Intel correctement et surtout, ça ne désactive pas vraiment la CG et ça n'empêche pas la NVIDIA de pomper la batterie.

Sur un machine desktop, c'est moins embêtant mais la question ne se pose évidemment pas puisqu'Optimus est exclusivement destiné aux laptops (pour justement économiser la batterie… sous Windows ).

Bref, au delà des autres problèmes qu'apporte l'utilisation d'une distro que tu as très justement souligné, ce n'est pas une bonne solution du tout, même si à première vue, ça peut paraître la plus simple.

Se débarrasser d'Optimus sur un Hackintosh, c'est possible mais effectivement, c'est loin d'être ce qu'il y a de plus facile pour débuter.

En fait, c'est bien là tout le problème, il faut faire attention au matos utilisé.

PS : Tu noteras qu'il n'est pas question d'utiliser UniBeast dans le tuto cité .


----------



## HalfTeh23 (17 Janvier 2016)

Oui, j'en ait fait l'expérience, j'ai tourner 6 mois sur iAtkos ML2 avec mon ancien hackintosh, c'est 10 000 fois moins stable qu'avec une copie vanilla. Même si honnêtement, je pense qu'un hackintosh n'est pas jouable à terme, en machine principal évidemment, certe, t'aura beau prendre tout les composant listé comme "les plus compatible" ça sera jamais aussi stable qu'un vrai Mac. (je ne crache pas sur hackintosh hein..)
Alors, je pense juste que, les distro, c'est pratique pour débuter sur Mac. Je veut dire, c'est comme ça que j'ai débuter, j'avais une tour HP Core 2 Duo de supermarché, j'avais mis à niveau la carte graphique (comme par hasard, par une compatible, heureusement, vu que l'iGP GMA950, après SL (ou a la limite, Lion, même si j'ai réussi a faire marcher le 950 que sous 10.5), c'est mort…) et voila, ça m'as initier au Mac. Ça permet de prendre ses marques sur OS X pour voir si ça nous convient ou non. Alors évidemment que ça ne sera pas jouable sur le long terme.
Donc pour en revenir au GPU, effectivement, ça ne désactive pas la carte NVIDIA. Ça permet juste de booté. Moi, je devais: Déplacer les extension NVIDIA, Mettre à jour en 10.9.5 (ou 10.10.5) et installer Clover pour injecté la carte Intel et avoir du QE/CI. Et en autonomie, je passais de 4h30 (Ubuntu & Windows) à 1h30.
En gros, pour faire du hackintosh, c'est pas avec les PC du supermarché qu'on va pouvoir faire ça quoi. (A moins d'avoir beaucoup de chance.)

Et, j'avoue ne pas trop avoir fait attention, je survole juste le texte quoi. x)


----------



## polyzargone (17 Janvier 2016)

Pandicorn a dit:


> Même si honnêtement, je pense qu'un hackintosh n'est pas jouable à terme, en machine principal évidemment, certe, t'aura beau prendre tout les composant listé comme "les plus compatible" ça sera jamais aussi stable qu'un vrai Mac. (je ne crache pas sur hackintosh hein..)



Bah !  On va pas faire un débat là-dessus ici, c'est hors sujet.

Mais je peux t'assurer qu'on peut avoir un Hackintosh aussi stable qu'un Mac. Si tu ne passes pas ton temps à bidouiller les paramètres de ton bootloader (et qu'évidemment, il est bien configuré ), il n'y a pas de raisons que ce soit moins stable… OS X reste OS X et il n'est pas parfait. Et si ça plante, c'est plutôt lui qu'il faut soupçonner .

Et puis le Hackintosh, ça a quand même énormément évolué depuis SL et les bootloaders sont maintenant incroyablement puissants au point que tu peux faire des choses que tu ne feras jamais sur Mac comme utiliser des périphériques non compatibles nativement. Au hasard, les cartes graphiques (mais pas que… ).

M'enfin, j’admets très volontiers que c'est une affaire de passionnés et qu'on ait pas envie d'y consacrer beaucoup de temps .


----------



## HalfTeh23 (17 Janvier 2016)

Il est hors de question de faire un débat, ouais ^^ 
Après, je sais que ça peut être aussi stable, mais je veut dire, pour les mises à jours et tout ça, mais je dit ça car:
Je n'ai jamais eu de PC monté, j'ai toujours eu des PCs OEM, et vu j'aime bien bidouiller a peut près tout, bah voila quoi xD Après j'avoue que le Hackintosh est parfait pour avoir un Mac à petit prix et pour ses besoin. ^^


----------



## polyzargone (17 Janvier 2016)

Pandicorn a dit:


> pour les mises à jours et tout ça



Promis, après j'arrête .

Mais non, c'est un vieux mythe ça ! Les MÀJ se passent parfaitement bien. J'ai fais toutes celles d'El Capitan, Yosemite, Mavericks & co sans parler de toutes les bêtas de Yosemite et d'El Capitan et je n'ai pas eu de problèmes ! Bon, pour être tout à fait honnête, avec El Capitan ça a été un peu sport mais c'était à cause du nouveau mécanisme de protection du Système (SIP). Mais ça, tout le monde y a eu droit (sur Mac aussi ).

Bref, je ne dis pas que tout est parfait, loin de là, mais les problèmes de ce genre font partie du passé maintenant.

PS : Ouais, les PCs OEM c'est pas le top mais certains constructeurs comme Dell par ex. font des configs très compatibles à tel point qu'on se demande si elles n'ont pas été prévues pour en faire des Hacks…


----------



## HalfTeh23 (17 Janvier 2016)

Oui, je doit dire que les seules mise à jour problématique (bon, je doit dire que du haut de mes 14 ans, je ne peut pas vraiment avoir beaucoup d'expérience) que j'ai eu c'était sous Yosemite. (Soit écran noir au boit, soit perte du QE/CI)
Mais après, il est vrai que le hackintosh à bien évoluer depuis Tiger.
Après il est claire que si ont à du matos compatible (ex: CPU Intel+carte mère gigabyte+GPU compatible) les mises à jours ne sont pas problématique.
Après y'a pas que sous Hackintosh que les mises à jours sont problématique (quelque fois hein) sous vrai Mac aussi des fois. (J'ai mis Lion sur mon iMac Early 2006, quand j'ai upgradé en Core 2 Duo, après le mise à jour en 10.7.5, il ne voulais plus booté, il suffisait juste d'enlever le PlatformSupport.plist, mais ça, ça reste de la bidouille)


----------



## polyzargone (17 Janvier 2016)

Pandicorn a dit:


> Après y'a pas que sous Hackintosh que les mises à jours sont problématique



Tellement vrai .

Bon, eh bien je crois qu'on aura pas de réponse du posteur original… J'vais arrêter la propagande pour l'instant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .


----------



## HalfTeh23 (17 Janvier 2016)

Ouais xD Moi aussi xD


----------

